# Doctor’s Orders



## CgarDann (Aug 4, 2019)

Been bombed by the DOC @Rondo



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Nice! @Rondo knows how to bring the pain!


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

+1 For the bomb and +1 for the Mr. Bean gif :grin2:


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

Nice!!


----------



## Wheels Up (Jun 13, 2019)

Never make a doctor/nurse/medic/witch-doctor angry because they have really sharp knives, and even the ones with several degrees on the wall are versed in some sort of voodoo.

And now they make bombs too! Nice hit, @Rondo


----------



## mpomario (Dec 27, 2016)

That Cavalier though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Nice, Ron likes to induce pain on his victims! 🤣


----------

